# Just rented a board for the week - is it too small?



## Zephyr80 (Mar 18, 2017)

Hi everyone, hoping to get some advice! I am snowboarding the French Alps this week and I would say I am an intermediate beginner...on a good day I can do turns and make my way down green and blue slopes, but I am not particularly confident.

The rental company gave me my board, and I feel it is significantly shorter than I have ridden before (also rentals). They say it is fine, but I'm a little worried - I don't really understand if the boards I have had in the past were right, or if this is going to be better. 

The board is 153cm and I am 176cm (5'9.5"). I weigh 77kg (169lb). And I am female, if that counts. I don't know the lengths of the boards I have had in the past, but I am guessing they were maybe 5cm longer.

I am going to try it tomorrow, but I am worried about knocking my confidence on day 1. Does the board seem an OK length? If it is too short, how might it effect me?

Thank you!


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

I'm no guru on the topic, but I think that sounds about right. perhaps a couple cm bigger couldn't hurt depending on the type of snow you're riding. You may just be used to previous rental boards that were longer than necessary? Is the rental company far from where you're riding? I would give it a try and then if you feel like its a problem, try and switch it for a longer board.


----------



## Zephyr80 (Mar 18, 2017)

Thanks kriegs13! I'm just riding on groomed piste, not sure what the slopes are actually like yet.

The rental company is not particularly close to where I will be riding, so I will have to brave it out for a whole day if I decide to try it out. It is probably fine, I am just worried about it being wrong and having an awful day. But maybe a few cm doesn't make that much difference anyway?

Cheers,


----------



## BuckarooBanzai (Feb 2, 2017)

What board is it? You could always look on the manufacturer's website to see if you fit into size range on that model based on your weight.


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

BuckarooBanzai said:


> What board is it? You could always look on the manufacturer's website to see if you fit into size range on that model based on your weight.


This too...but also by the way you're making it sound; I wouldn't worry too much. I don't imagine you will notice the few cm much. I can only speak for myself, but I think most people learned on boards that probably weren't exactly perfect for them. I'm not saying "shut up, just grab a piece of wood and ride until you figure it out" but i can't see a few cm hampering your ability to learn the basics. 



OH....


And take lessons...

I never did...sure wish I did.. I'm throwing some money in the bank for next season and looking to take at least two to try and correct some bad habits that i picked up when learning.


----------



## MMSlasher (Mar 18, 2016)

Don't worry about it. I have a 154 I ride and I am over 200 in freedom pounds.


----------



## MMSlasher (Mar 18, 2016)

I should add, that the 154 I have is not my daily driver. It's my board I ride when I go to small mountains.


----------



## Zephyr80 (Mar 18, 2017)

Thanks all - I think I just needed the push to give the board a go...which I will tomorrow.

I am having lessons, but they don't start till Monday! I am having four private lessons over the course of the week....if that can't help me, nothing will! I have had group lessons before, but I am a slow learner. Must be my age


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

You may actually like it better as it will be a tad easier to maneuver. If you were an advanced rider you may go up a few sizes. I wouldn't even be sad if they put you on a smaller board...


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

Yeah. You're gonna be good. Just enjoy the lessons and enjoy all your time out there. Falls are inevitable but part of the game. As long as you smile while you fall. Speaking of which...make sure to ask your instructor to give you the low down on the proper way to fall. It'll make a lot of difference. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Yeah, shorter = easier to learn on = confidence building

Longer = harder to manouver, but better edgehold when carving at high speed

For an intermediate rider, there's nothing wrong with the board size you got. My wife is 5'4" and about 150 lb and rides a 153 as an advanced rider.


----------



## Zephyr80 (Mar 18, 2017)

Thanks everyone! Just back from my first day, and everything went great! The snow was awesome and the board felt really good too. So I was worrying for nothing 

All the comments helped me to just get out there - so thank you!


----------

